# Plot line update



## Natasha_Seabreeze (Sep 22, 2008)

this is the current plot for my story in progress. if you want to suggest any changes or suggest a continuation, quote the line and post your thoughtsfyi this is a nsfw storyNatasha Seabreeze(main character red fox) is begging for change, then secuirity guards chase her and beat her into unconciousness. Falstaff, a silver wolf with expensive tastes, finds her laying on his road and her dakes her back to his mansion and nurses her back to health. he offers her to be his personal maid, she accepts saying she will do anything to repay him. he comes home drunk one night and beats and rapes her. he apologizes in the morning, and she forgives him. they go to a bar and meet a crossdressing fur (real name is Nathan) named natalie. they bring him/her home with them and Natasha helps to teach natalie how to avoid Falstaff when he's drunk.thats all i have for nowm any help is much appreciated!


----------



## ScottyDM (Sep 24, 2008)

You might ask yourself what your story is all about. What is the underlying theme? Mr. Renard started a thread on this very subject. Once you figure out the central concept of your story you'll be better equipped to come up with a plot, and even characters, for your story.


----------



## Frasque (Sep 24, 2008)

That doesn't sound very realistic. "Sorry about that rape last night." "No problem, let's go shopping for crossdressers." Um . . . what?


----------



## Poetigress (Sep 29, 2008)

He _beats and rapes her_, apologizes the next morning, and she forgives him?  ><  I agree; that's not really emotionally believable, at least based on this brief summary.  There may be something about these two characters that makes it believable for them, but you're going to have it make it clear why she's willing to forgive something like that and go on as if nothing's happened.  At the very least, there are going to be some lingering emotional effects for her that should show up farther on the story.


----------



## TakeWalker (Sep 29, 2008)

To add: One thing that concerns me is the potential Mary Sue. The main character seems to be a personal character. Something to watch out for.


----------



## GraemeLion (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm going to go with my gut on this, too.

The character sounds Mary Sueish, and introducing a character named Falstaff who happens to be a silver dog might. .well.. might get linked to another character named Falstaff.

All in all, my curiosity is this.. what is your purpose in writing this?  What's your motivation?  Right now, you potentially have an opening and a hook, but where are you going with all this?


----------

